# 65 and 66 Stingrays



## Lance Vangraham (Aug 14, 2017)

Got these ladies all shined up and ready for a road trip! Heading to the ocean for a long weekend. Recently finished the 66 2 speed with the fur seat. And shined up the 65 single speed today. Definitely will have the only two Stingrays in town! Thanks for looking.


----------



## kwoodyh (Aug 14, 2017)

No ladies there but two "Bad Boys" ready to mix it up! I remember when I was a kid we called all the bikes with "Canti" frame style a Stingray!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

